# Using a online generated codice fiscale?



## DriNk80 (May 23, 2015)

Hiya 

I was curious if anyone has ever used a online generated codice fiscale for a long term apartment rental? 

Regards


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Why would you want to do that? It takes a few minutes to get a codice fiscale at an Agenzia delle Entrate office, and you won't risk a criminal penalty using a number that doesn't exist.

FYI, it takes your prospective landlord even less time to figure out the number doesn't exist or doesn't match the applicant. The same agency provides online verification, and it's completely trivial.

Here's the form (in English) to get a legal one.


----------



## cinzia88 (Jun 6, 2015)

I have a codice fiscale from 1998. Do they ever expire? Will it still be valid if I go back and try to use it? I actually still have the card. Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

cinzia88 said:


> I have a codice fiscale from 1998. Do they ever expire?


No. Or, more precisely, it expires when you do. It's yours for life.



> Will it still be valid if I go back and try to use it?


Yes.


----------

